# My husband... is awesome!



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Small things make a difference. He apparently keeps an eye out for Curbside Aquariums for me. He brought one home last night. 2.5 gallon-real nasty looking. 

He said it looked like they had permitted the Day-glo orange substrate to solidify to the bottom of the tank. he tossed that stuff out. 

As it was, I wasn;t too sure I could trust the silicon on it, I am not sure what happened and it looked uber nasty. I got some silicon stripping tools, silicon-be-gone and set out to do it myself. 

When I washed it, the tank became rimless. The rim let go of the glass. That was a pr etty good indication that re-sealing should be in order. 

I am going to do the 5.5 gallon that leaked on me and keep it as an emerg-spawning tank. 

Anyway...he wuvs me...


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Just make sure you clean it really good. Tanks that have been used for rodents, lizards, spiders, scorpions and the likes are not suitable for fish use. It's not worth the trouble.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I've stripped it. and re-sealed it, so it's beeen cleaned REAL well. I'm still cleaning it too.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Having the rim come off is not an indication that a tank should be resealed. Silicone doesn't stick well to most plastics, so it isn't surprising it came off. the smaller the tank the more likely it will come off. I have had a few come off of small tanks after putting them through the dishwasher (yes, with dishwasher detergent). The dishwasher does a great job of getting them clean. Especially good for show tanks and drum bowls.
I wouldn't use a silicone remover unles I was totally dismantling the tank for fear of softening/damaging the silicone betwen the panes. 
Contrary to what some will say, repairing used tanks is worth the effort, and the bigger the tank, the bigger the saving over buying a new one.


----------

